# Similar styles--Movado, Skagen, Rado... am I missing anything?



## Mot524

I have a friend who wants a new watch and I've been trying to think of some recommendations for her. Here's the wish list:

- Style: simple, "modern art," maybe Bauhaus-ish. Think Skagen and Movado Museum. I'm pretty proud of myself for coming up with Rado Centrix as an idea.
- Steel bracelet (don't want a strap that will wear out)
- Sapphire crystal (they take some abuse...)
- Automatic (she hates changing batteries... although I've pointed out that automatic probably means MORE maintenance...)
- As long as it's automatic, might as well have a display caseback
- Price: the lower the better, obviously. It looks like the Rado is ~$800 which is definitely on the high end.

I'm a big fan of Orient for sapphire automatics but they don't seem to have anything very "modern" looking. That hasn't kept me from trying to push a JDM Orient Star (will attach picture) although that particular one seems to have black lines painted on the hands and hour markers which look weird to me. (Wish I could see one in person...)

Anyway, excited to see if I've missed anything, thanks in advance for any new ideas!


----------



## geekchick

If she wants Bauhaus, maybe suggest the Stowa Antea 365 on a bracelet. It's automatic with a display back, but it's not the cheapest watch.


----------



## geekchick

Another option for the Bauhaus look is the Aristo Dessau. It's also automatic with display back, but unlike the Antea the crystal on this one is mineral instead of sapphire. It is also bigger at 38.5mm (Antea 365 = 36.5mm.) It is about half the price though.


----------



## coastcat

+1 to both of those suggestions.

One caveat on the Stowa - their case for the Antea has very long straight lugs. I have the Stowa Antea KS which is the shortest lug-to-lug case they offer and it just barely fits on my 6" wrist. It's also their smallest case in diameter (36.5mm) and it wears really big due to the slim bezel.










I love my Stowa, but cannot add to the collection because none of the others would fit. *sigh* Maybe I'll look for vintage Stowa...

What size watch is she seeking? Although I love clean looks like Bauhaus (Junkers and Archimede are great options in that price range, too) and deck/marine watches, they tend to be 40mm or larger. Bigger watches can still fit comfortably and look great - it helps when the lugs are short (like the Aristo that geekchick posted).

If she doesn't want to deal with a battery, hey, I can never resist recommending Citizen's Eco-Drive watches. No battery but also none of the maintenance issues of a mechanical. Many of the watches from their Stiletto collection are simple but modern and dramatic (in an elegant way, not a blingy trendy way).


----------



## geekchick

I'll second coastcat's Eco-Drive suggestion. If your friend is willing to consider them and not just automatics, here are a couple of models with a Movado Museum look instead of Bauhaus. These have mineral crystals not sapphire, but they're budget-friendly and virtually maintenance-free. These are models EW9920-50E & EX1150-52E.


----------



## nguyenvd

Wow, this citizen looks exactly the same as the Movado Bela


----------



## GaryF

Nomos make some fantastic pieces. Quite a variety and they do Bauhaus as well as anyone.


----------



## coastcat

GaryF said:


> Nomos make some fantastic pieces. Quite a variety and they do Bauhaus as well as anyone.


The Nomos Ludwig 33 would be fantastic - or the Tetra, love that square shape - but $800 is at the very top of the purchaser's price range. That leaves Nomos off the list.


----------



## Mot524

Thanks for all the ideas. I guess Bauhaus refers to something more specific than I thought, I was thinking she just likes simple designs (including Movado etc.). Definitely it needs to be a smaller watch, ideally I think 30mm or less. Maybe a LITTLE bigger. I think we'll go shopping soon and get a better idea for preferences. Thanks again!


----------

